# قصة حياة العالم اسحق نيوتن



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

إسحاق نيوتن (Sir Isaac Newton)عالم إنجليزي، فيزيائي، ورياضي . عاش ما بين 25 ديسمبر 1642 - 20 مارس 1727.




سيرته :

وُلد نيوتن في وولسثروب في مقاطعة لينكنشاير. مات أبوه وكان لا زال في بطن أمه , وقبل ولادته بـ 3 أشهر، وتركته والدته لتعيش مع زوجها الجديد بعد عامين من ولادته، ليترعرع في كنف جدّته.

درس الثانوية في مدرسة "جراثام" وفي العام 1661 إلتحق بكلّية ترينيتي في كامبريدج. كانت المدرسة آنفة الذكر تتبع منهج ارسطو الفلسفي إلا ان نيوتن كان يفضل تدارس الفلاسفة المعاصرين آنذاك من أمثال ديكارت، غاليليو، كويرنيكوس، و كيبلر.

في العام 1665 بدأ نيوتن بتطوير معادلات رياضية لتصبح فيما بعد بعلم التفاضل والتكامل الشهير. 
مباشرة وبعد حصول نيوتن على الشهادة الجامعية في العام 1665، أغلقت الجامعة أبوابها كإجراء وقائي ضد وباء الطاعون الذي اجتاح اوروبا ولزم نيوتن البيت لمدة عامين تفرّغ خلالها لحساب التفاضل ، والعدسات، وقوانين الجاذبية.

في العام 1667 أصبح نيوتن عضو في هيئة التدريس في كلية ترينيتي وقام بنشر الورقة العلمية والمتعلقة بـ "التّحليل بالمتسلسلة اللا نهائيّة".

قام كل من نيوتن و ليبنيز على حدة بتطوير نظرية المعادلات التفاضلية واستعمل الرجلان رموز مختلفة في وصف المعادلات التفاضلية ولكن تبقى الطريقة التي إتّبعها ليبنيز أفضل من الحلول المقدّمة من نيوتن ومع هذا، يبقى اسم نيوتن مقرون بأحد رموز العلم في وقته.
وقد قضى نيوتن الخمس وعشرين السنة الأخيرة من حياته في خصومة مع ليبنيز والذي وصفه نيوتن بالمحتال!




الإنجازات :

كان نيوتن الأول في برهنة أن الحركة الأرضية وحركة الاجرام السماوية تحكم من قبل القوانين الطبيعية ويرتبط اسم العالم نيوتن بالثورة العلمية. يرجع الفضل له بتزويد القوانين الرياضية لأثبات نظريات كيبلر والمتعلقة بحركة الكواكب.
قام بالتوسع في إثباتاته وتطرّق إلى أن مدار المذنّبات ليس بالضرورة بيضاويا!

ويرجع الفضل لنيوتن في إثباته أن الضوء الأبيض هو مزيج من أضواء متعددة وأن الضوء يتكون من جسيمات صغيرة.




البصريات :

درُس نيوتن البصريات من العام 1670-1672، في هذه الفترة، تحقّق من انكسار الضوء وبرهن على أن الضوء الأبيض ممكن أن ينقسم إلى عدة ألوان عند مروره خلال المنشور ومن الممكن بالتالي تجميع حزمة الألوان تلك من خلال عدسة منشور آخر ليتكون الضوء الأبيض من جديد. باستنتاجه هذا، تمكن نيوتن من اختراع المقراب العاكس ليتغلب على مشكلة الألوان التي تظهر في التلسكوبات المعتمدة على الضوء المنكسر.


عاد نيوتن لعمله البحثي في الجاذبية وتأثيرها على مدار الكواكب مستندا على القواعد التي أرساها كيبلر في قوانين الحركة، وبعد التشاور مع هوك و فلامستيد، نشر نيوتن استنتاجاته في العام 1684 والتي تناولت قوانين الحركة.

نشر نيوتن الورقة "برينسيبيا" في العام 1687 بتشجيع ودعم مالي من إيدموند هالي. في هذه الورقة، سطّر نيوتن القوانين الكونية الثلاثة الشهيرة المتعلقة بالحركة ولم يستطع أحد أن يعدل على هذه القوانين لـ 300 سنة أخرى!

بعد إصدار نيوتن لنظرية برينسيبيا، أصبح الرجل مشهورا على المستوى العالمي واستدار من حولة المعجبون وكان من ضمن هذه الدائرة الرياضي السويسري نيكولاس فاتيو دي دويلير والذي كوّن مع نيوتن علاقة متينة استمرت حتى العام 1693 وأدّت نهاية هذه العلاقة إلى إصابة نيوتن بالإنهيار العصبي!!! " ولا أعلم السبب "

تمكن نيوتن من أن يصبح عضوا في البرلمان في الأعوام 1689-1690 ولم تذكر سجلات الجلسات أي شيء يذكر عن نيوتن باستثناء أن قاعة الجلسة كانت باردة وأنه طلب أن يُغلق الشبّاك ليعمّ الدفء!

في العام 1703 أصبح نيوتن رئيسا للأكاديمية الملكية وتمكن من خلق عداوة مع الفلكي جون فلامستيد بمحاولته سرقة كاتالوج الملاحظات الفلكية التابع لفلامستيد. 

منحته الملكة آن لقب فارس في العام 1705. لم يتزوج نيوتن قط ولم يكن له أطفال مسجّلون وقد مات في مدينة لندن ودفن في مقبرة ويست مينيستر آبي.

إختلف هووك ونيوتن كثيرا على مر السنين و كانت لهما مناقشات حامية عمن اكتشف حساب التفاضل و التكامل أولا اهو نيوتن ام عالم الرياضيات الالماني لينتز و لكن الحقيقة ان كثيرا من اكتشافات نيوتن كانت شائعة في ذلك الوقت الذي كان قد توصل علماء اخرون للاساسيات و لكن مهارة نيوتن و عبقريته تكمن في ربط هذه الخيوط مع بعضها البعض فتؤدي إلى النتائج النهائية له و لقد نشر كتاب المبادئ الأساسية الذي يصف التطبيقات العلمية للديناميكا و التي تلخص في قوانين نيوتن للحركة و الجاذبية في عام 1684 و كتاب البصريات في عام 1704.




وفي النهاية نستعرض جدولا زمنا لأهم الاحداث التي جرت في حياته :

1642 - ولادته في وولزثورب .

1661 - دخول كلية ترنتي في جامعة كامبردج .

1665 - الحصول على درجة البكالوريوس .

1665 - 1667 - إجراء أعمال رائدة في الرياضيات و البصريات و الفيزياء .

1668 - الحصول على درجة الماجستير .

1669 - تعيين نيوتن أستاذا للرياضيات في كامبردج .

1671 - عرض المقراب العاكس على الجمعية الملكية .

1672 - إرسال المقال الأول في الضوء إلى الجمعية الملكية ، و انتخاب نيوتن عضوا في الجمعية .

1674 - إرسال المقال الثاني في الضوء إلى الجمعية الملكية .

1684 - ادموند هالي يزور نيوتن في كامبردج ، و نيوتن يبدأ تأليف كتاب المبادئ الأساسية .

1687 - طباعة كتاب المبادئ الأساسية .

1689 - انتخاب نيوتن ممثلا لجامعة كامبردج في البرلمان .

1693 - إصابته بوعكة صحية .

1696 - تعيينه قيما لدار صك العملة .

1699 - تعيينه رئيسا لدار صك العملة .

1701 - انتخابه ممثلا لجامعة كامبردج في البرلمان .

1703 - انتخابه رئيسا للجمعية الملكية .

1704 - طباعة كتاب البصريات .

1705 - منح نيوتن لقب فارس من الملكة آن .

1713 - نشر الطبعة الثانية من كتاب المبادئ الأساسية .

1717 - نشر الطبعة الثانية من كتاب البصريات .

1727 - الوفاة في كنسنغتون في 20 آذار عن عمر يناهز 84 عاما .




لكم مني أجمل تحية .. 

كيرو


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

جميل .
ما شاء الله عليك , أستنفذت كل مواضعك المسموحه بالقسم ليوم كامل , في ثلاث مواضيع مميزه .
شكرا جزيلا ( كيرو ) .​


----------



## fns (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> جميل .
> ما شاء الله عليك , أستنفذت كل مواضعك المسموحه بالقسم ليوم كامل , في ثلاث مواضيع مميزه .
> شكرا جزيلا ( كيرو ) .​



الاجمل هو مرورك الجميل اخى قلم حر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك اخى


----------

